# Eagles: Farewell 1 Tour: Live From Melbourne



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Eagles: Farewell 1 Tour: Live From Melbourne in HD-DVD










List Price: $29.98
Buy New: $19.95
You Save: $10.03 (33%)

Available November 14

Description
The Eagles' momentous 2004 farewell tour filled stadiums around the world, and this DVD set captures one of the most stellar events from that now-historic global sweep.

Track Listings:
The Long Run
New Kids In Town
Wasted Time
Peaceful Easy Feeling
I Can't Tell You Why
One Of These Nights
One Day At A Time
Lyin' Eyes
The Boys Of Summer
In The City
Already Gone
Silent Spring (intro)
Tequila Sunrise
Love Will Keep Us Alive
No More Cloudy Days
Hole In The World
Take It To The Limit
You Belong To The City
Walk Away
Sunset Grill
Life's Been Good
Dirty Laundry
Funk #49
Heartache Tonight
Life In The Fast Lane
Hotel California
Rocky Mountain Way
All She Wants To Do Is Dance
Take It Easy
Desperado


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks like a must have. But, I don't have HD-DVD yet:reading: .


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We can fix that quickly... Toshiba HD-A1 HD-DVD Player


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> We can fix that quickly... Toshiba HD-A1 HD-DVD Player


Sonnie ,do you have an extra one of these you can send my way?I'll gladly pay for the shipping.

The Eagles DVD is awesome in SD so I would sure like to see it in HD.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

F1 fan said:


> Sonnie ,do you have an extra one of these you can send my way?I'll gladly pay for the shipping.


Yeah... there are plenty via that link, but you'll have to pay more than shipping...


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah shucks,I was hoping Toshiba gave you some freebees to give away on the forum.:sob:


----------

